# Laptop Bildschirmgröße



## Drain (15 Januar 2009)

Hallo zusammen,

es steht der Kauf eines neuen Programmierlaptops an. Ein Field PG soll es aus Kostengründen wohl nicht werden. Da wir schon Software-Lizenzen im Haus haben ist es so einfach günstiger.
Würde gerne wissen was ihr für Bildschirmgrößen an euren Laptops habt und ob ihr damit zurecht kommt. Mit welcher Auflösung arbeitet ihr hier?
Mit Widescreen soll es ja doch Darstellungsprobleme geben, wie ich hier irgendwo schon mal gelesen hab.

Ich möchte aus Kompatibilitätsgründen auch noch eine echte serielle Schnittstelle am Laptop haben. Bei Toshiba (Modell Tecra S10) hab ich was gefunden. Habt ihr noch weitere Vorschläge?

Besten Dank für eure Meinungen.

Ciao Drain


----------



## Cerberus (15 Januar 2009)

In *diesem* Thread gabs dazu auch schon mal ne Diskussion.


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2009)

wenn kein fieldPG dann sind für mich persönlich nur bildschirmgrößen <=14'' relevant ... ist aber geschmackssache.
ein darstellungsproblem bei sepp7 auf widescreen kann ich mir a) nicht vorstellen und habe b) hier auf meinem HP L1908w auch keine solchen (was aber bekanntermaßen kein laptop ist)


----------



## Cerberus (15 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> wenn kein fieldPG dann sind für mich persönlich nur bildschirmgrößen <=14'' relevant


 
Ist das dein Ernst? Naja jeder hat andere Vorlieben!


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2009)

Cerberus schrieb:


> Ist das dein Ernst? Naja jeder hat andere Vorlieben!


 
ja, ist es ... ich will keine riesigen bretter durch die gegend schleppen müssen sondern fix dahin, wo ich gebraucht werde ... weiterer vorteil ist IMHO die meist erheblich längere akkulaufzeit der kleineren ...
für die anwendung am schreibtisch gibts dann ne dockingstation mit tastatur, maus und ext. monitor, ebenso wird automatisch zwischen LAN und WLAN umgeschaltet.


----------



## Perfektionist (15 Januar 2009)

vierlagig schrieb:


> ...
> ein darstellungsproblem bei sepp7 auf widescreen kann ich mir a) nicht vorstellen und habe b) hier auf meinem HP L1908w auch keine solchen (was aber bekanntermaßen kein laptop ist)


gemeint ist wohl das 96/120-DPI-Problem bei Flexible, wo während der Projektierung mit ES die 120er-Einstelleung auf den Zielgeräten dann bei 96er-Einstellung zu Darstellungsfehlern führt.
siehe:
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?p=146769#post146769
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=20598
http://www.sps-forum.de/showthread.php?t=15855


----------



## vierlagig (15 Januar 2009)

Perfektionist schrieb:


> ...Flexible...


 
er sprach von "programmierlaptop", nicht von einem gerät zum malen


----------



## MSB (15 Januar 2009)

Also ich habe:
15,4" als Widescreen mit 1920*1200
(Precision M70)

Darstellungsprobleme keine,
nach anfänglicher Umgewöhnung komme ich auch super damit zurecht

Das Gerät ansich ist top, zwar relativ schwer und mit ca. 2,5h relativ geringe Akkulaufzeit,
aber auch das stört (mich) nicht weiter.

Leider gibt es den Nachfolger bei Dell nicht mehr mit serieller Schnittstelle.

Tastatur/Hauptbildschirm ist immer das Laptop-Display, lediglich daheim und im Büro steht
noch je ein 19" Dell TFT (Normalformat) als zweitbildschirm.

Für das Komplettset mit Dockingstation habe ich auf meinen Tischen keinen Platz.

Mfg
Manuel


----------



## Drain (15 Januar 2009)

Die Vorarbeit mache ich am Arbeitsplatz auf meinem Desktop-PC (mit einem Dell 22" Widescreen http://accessories.us.dell.com/sna/...etail.aspx?c=us&l=en&s=dhs&cs=19&sku=320-6107). :-D
Wenn es dann soweit ist wird das Projekt auf den Schlepptop übertragen und ich gehe an die Maschine.
Momentan habe ich noch einen Maxdata mit 1024 x 768 pixels und 14". Das ist doch etwas sehr beengt auf dem Monitor, auch wenn ich "nur" die Feinarbeit an der Maschine damit mache.


----------



## HaDi (15 Januar 2009)

Drain schrieb:


> Ein Field PG soll es aus Kostengründen wohl nicht werden. Da wir schon Software-Lizenzen im Haus haben ist es so einfach günstiger.


Das FieldPG kann man doch auch ohne Lizenzen kaufen, Step5/Step7 sind trotzdem schon installiert, da sparst du schon mal die ersten Stunden, teurer ist´s aber trotzdem.

Grüße von HaDi


----------



## seeba (15 Januar 2009)

Für mich kommt nur noch 1920 x 1200 auf 15,4" in Frage.


----------



## MSB (15 Januar 2009)

seeba schrieb:


> Für mich kommt nur noch 1920 x 1200 auf 15,4" in Frage.


Seh ich auch so!
Muss du dir dann auch ständig anhören:
Du bist noch Jung, deine Augen sind noch gut, komm mal in mein Alter ...  :grins:


----------



## seeba (15 Januar 2009)

MSB schrieb:


> Seh ich auch so!
> Muss du dir dann auch ständig anhören:
> Du bist noch Jung, deine Augen sind noch gut, komm mal in mein Alter ...  :grins:


Ein Kollege hat leider mit 1680 x 1050 auf 15,4" schon so seine Probleme.  Aber er hat sich mittlerweile wohl dran gewöhnt.
Vor dem Kauf sollte man sich das vielleicht mal angucken. Allerdings bezweifel ich, dass es so viele 1920x1200-Geräte in den Blödmärkten gibt.


----------



## Sarek (15 Januar 2009)

HP 8710w  17"   1680x1050

Topgerät, möchte ich nicht mehr vermissen für IBN mit Step7 + flex


----------

